# [Q] Can you open your own books and Magazines in native app?



## Kpa2727 (Aug 24, 2011)

Can you open your own Pdf Magazines or books in google books or magazine app? I didn't see a way to make my Magazines show. I like the Aidiko app but want to use native apps for less clutter.


----------



## doobie711 (Jan 24, 2012)

There isn't a way to show your own books and mags unless Google has changed their stance recently. For money reasons, it works better for them if you buy new stuff.


----------

